
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? (Summer Edition) - SandB0x
There hasn't been a jobs thread in a little while. What are you looking for and where are you?<p>Edit: Only one entry so far from outside the US. Any others?
======
tptacek
Chicago, IL

New York, NY

Saratoga, CA

Can't decide which startup you'd like to go work for? How about all of them?
Social rosary shopping may be in this week. Online klezmer lessons may be all
the rage tomorrow. The Foursquare of fight clubs is sure to be around the
corner. Don't try to predict fashion. Consider instead pestilence, which never
goes out of style.

Matasano does software security for companies large and small. We get quality
time with things ranging from the world's most high-impact Rails and Python
apps to the firmware on storage cards, in areas ranging from the financial
markets to online greeting cards.

You can be a human cowpox vaccine, parachuting in to make app developers
slightly ill for a few weeks now to avoid uh dying later. It's a dirty job,
but a fun one: everyone codes, all the time, in languages ranging from Ruby to
Clojure to ARM assembly.

We're looking for people who can code, with a passionate interest in how
technology works under the hood, the lower-level the better. C/C++ fluency
gets our attention quickly, as does any real-world experience with application
security, but if you can code, you really can't waste my time; we _love_
working with people from Hacker News.

My contact info is in my profile.

~~~
patio11
I did some work in Thomas' Chicago office with them this summer. If I were
looking for a day job, I wouldn't be looking for a day job any more: they're
friendly, happy people who get social license to join the Dark Side, do smart
stuff all day, and then go home while it is still light out.

------
WillyF
I'm not hiring, but I figure that this a reasonable opportunity to plug my
site.

<http://www.onedayonejob.com/>

The focus is on entry level jobs, but the content consists of company
profiles, so it's useful to pretty much anyone looking for a job.

Here are all of the companies that we've featured with positions in Web
Development: [http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/web-
development...](http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/web-development/)

And in Software Development (lots of overlap):
[http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/software-
develo...](http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/software-development/)

Tons of non-technical stuff too.

~~~
jreposa
Hey Willy, thanks for covering our internship posting last time. We're now
looking for a full-time developer. College graduates are ok, we're willing to
train for the right person.

<http://www.ad60.com/jobs/>

Link to our post in this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1558277>

------
ccollins
Airbnb.com in San Francisco (<http://www.airbnb.com/jobs>)

Specifically...

Backend Engineers <http://www.airbnb.com/jobs/show/4>

Frontend Engineers <http://www.airbnb.com/jobs/show/8>

UI designers <http://www.airbnb.com/jobs/show/2>

------
coffeemug
Mountain View, CA

RethinkDB (rethinkdb.com/jobs)

Hard systems problems. Fun people. Good pay. A chance to build something
meaningful and own a significant chunk of the company.

Tired of rails-based clones? Join us, together we will rule the [database]
universe.

------
squirrel
We're a 60-person financial-software firm in London, England committed to
learning and improvement as well as great web software and agile development.
We're hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<http://www.youdevise.com/careers> and <https://dev.youdevise.com>.

No remote working, but we do help the right people move to London. (I made an
offer to such a person just today - he found us through Hacker News!)

------
jmintz
Mountain View, CA (walking distance from CalTrain)

Bump Technologies

We make phones a better tool for interacting with other people in the real
world. The Bump app is one of the most popular mobile apps with >13M iPhone
and >2M Android downloads, and our API is used by >100 iPhone apps including
PayPal's. Our team (so far) is 14 people and we are backed by YC, Sequoia, and
Ron Conway.

We are most looking for an Android lead, but are always interested in great
iPhone and backend people as well. Full job descriptions and application
instructions are at <http://bu.mp/jobs> (mention HN if submitting). Feel free
to email me with questions: jake (at) bu (dot) mp.

------
mrduncan
As always, please be sure to include your location and whether or not
telecommuting is possible.

------
apinstein
Atlanta, GA

Neybor.com

We are bringing real estate into the future. Out platform includes a custom
geospatial database, a crowd-sourced neighborhood boundary system, virtual
tour platform, syndication engine, property search, and a mobile/location
platform (like Foursquare) but specifically for real estate. We also power the
online real estate section for small newspapers.

We are a small but great team always looking for engineers to join the team.
Almost everything we do touches PHP, Ruby/Rails, Postgres/PostGIS, Mobile
(HTML5 and Cocoa) and Javascript. We also need UX help. Of course there's much
more, but that's the bulk of it.

If you love hacking, learning, and getting things done that real people use,
and particularly if you think real estate needs a makeover, contact us!

We're also on the lookout for a strong marketing type to grow our pipeline.

~~~
PStamatiou
+1 for Alan and his team. worked with them in the past.

------
tsunami1337
I'm a YCombinator/Google alum currently working at a quantitative hedge fund
in Greenwich, CT. We do a lot of cool, challenging Python work and are looking
to hire great Python programmers. We basically build all the infrastructure
and tools for trading/research. The job is a nice blend of math+programming
and you get to work side by side with researchers and portfolio managers.
Email me at petgra7@gmail.com if you're interested!

------
ghotli
Memphis, TN

Looking for scalability engineers for our google maps style mapping engine.
Our company has been collecting polygon data representing wireless coverage
patterns worldwide for twenty years. Lots of data. We're scaling out our map
generation engine and improving our global geocoder to satiate growing demand
industry wide for this kind of data.

At this point for a full time position relocation would be required but I'm
looking for contractors I can lean on when needed as well. Experience with
Hadoop, Pig, and all those key/value stores out there is desired but not
required. Also helps if you can bust out some C from time to time.

~~~
dpritchett
This guy has a cool job and tells good stories!

(I work for a different company in Memphis)

------
lizc
We offer low pay, no health insurance and we won't pay for your visa (its bad
enough we have to pay for mine). Our work environment is bozo free, the code-
base is not some gigantic mess (woo!), and we won't make you conform to some
"big company" set of software engineering practices (we don't have time).

We are an NYC-based startup building a curation and machine-learning based
product discovery engine, focused on the long tail of ecommerce. Our product
is in live beta. We've got an experienced core team (see
<https://aprizi.com/static/about> or take a look at our CEOs blog:
<http://giffconstable.com/>)

If you are an NYC hacker interested in part-time work with the possibility of
a full-time position down the track, someone who wants to get in early... get
in touch! Internships are also a possibility for the right people. For more
info contact liz@aprizi.com

~~~
mkramlich
Your first sentence reminded me of the famous mythical "Help Wanted" ad for
Shackleton's voyage.

 _"Men wanted for hazardous journey. Low wages, bitter cold, long hours of
complete darkness. Safe return doubtful. Honour and recognition in event of
success."_

<http://www.antarctic-circle.org/advert.htm>

------
natrius
Austin, TX

<http://www.texastribune.org>

Looking for interns and both entry-level and experienced engineers who love
news and are comfortable at all levels of the web app stack. We use Django,
but Django experience isn't a requirement, just a plus. You'd be joining a
team that builds our main website and content management system, as well as
nifty web apps that make government data more accessible to the public. The
work is fulfilling for me, and hopefully it would be for you too.

Our team is tiny and the hacker/journalism field is still nascent, so the
things you do are likely to get recognized within the field, and hopefully by
the public as well. Since we're one of the bigger non-profit local/regional
news organizations out there, people like to write about us, so that helps
with getting recognition as well. If you do good work, it'll get noticed,
which is nice.

nbabalola@texastribune.org

------
btilly
Google is hiring for a lot of different jobs. Telecommute is difficult but we
have offices in lots of places. See
<http://www.google.com/corporate/address.html> for a list.

~~~
mkramlich
To this day I find it funny that what is arguably the most successful web-
centric company in history does not really like or support telecommuting. :)

~~~
some1else
Amusingly true!

------
ews
San Francisco, CA, offices in the Sunset, very close to Golden Gate Park.

Craigslist is hiring i18n/l10n engineers.

We are looking for people who can code Perl (or can learn it, I am aware it's
not as popular as it used to be), who has experience with
localization/translation/globalization and who ideally speaks one or two
foreign human languages.

Above average salary and very good perks: free organic food/coffee,
dental/medical/vacations and laptop/phone and a very unusual, definitely non
corporate company structure.

Telecommute is not possible, although most people work from home one or
several days per week and we support flexible hours. pablo@craigslist.org

------
qhoxie
Scribd is hiring for a few different positions. As you have probably seen
around HN, we are doing some pretty exciting things, and there are more in the
works.

We work in ruby, but there is plenty of java, python, and other variety mixed
in when it makes sense.

The engineering team is comprised of lots of HN readers who genuinely enjoy
what they do and are driven to solve challenging problems. If you are
interested, you can check out our jobs page or email me directly with any
questions.

<http://www.scribd.com/jobs>

------
pcubed
Bloomberg LP has a number of positions all over the world. We're hiring for
our news, multimedia, and (most importantly) R&D departments. Good company to
work for, great benefits: <http://www.bloomberg.com/about/careers/>

------
flourophore
10gen develops and supports MongoDB - the open source, high performance,
scalable, document-oriented database. 10gen delivers technical support,
professional services, and training for commercial-grade deployments of
MongoDB.

New York, NY: Openings for senior and junior C++ Database Engineers

Bay Area, CA: Looking for a Driver Development Engineer and Senior Support/QA
Engineer

More info at <http://bit.ly/10genjobs>

------
Lisa_O
Chicago, IL (Downtown)

BrightTag, a growing venture backed start-up focused on the data management
space, is hiring. We are looking for a talented sr. Java software engineer to
help create a robust, highly available, high-volume web application. Our
solution will be usable by millions of websites and we want someone who is
comfortable dealing with massive scale.

This is a great opportunity for someone who wants to be part of a small
collaborative, user-focused team and want to solve interesting problems in a
highly-intelligent, entrepreneurial environment.

Our management team has a proven track record of building brand name
businesses with many successful exits. We are backed by a solid funding
foundation and well-known investors including: Chicago venture capitalists JB
Pritzker, Matt McCall and Silicon Valley-based venture firm Tomorrow Ventures.

We're based in downtown Chicago. We offer a casual work environment, some
opportunity to work remotely, a competitive salary with healthcare/benefits
and the rare opportunity to earn equity upside.

Please contact me directly. Please NO third party recruiters. Sorry,
relocation is NOT available.

lokeefe [at] thebrighttag.com

------
phillytom
Monetate is hiring - Conshohocken (Philly suburb). We're a SAAS provider of
testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e. segmentation, A/B testing,
MVT) to internet retailers.

We've got existing high-volume customers. We're small, profitable, and we're
growing fast. We're hiring engineering talent - we work with Javascript,
Python, Django, Google Closure, MySQL, and all sorts of AWS in EC2.

We're looking for sharp engineers who are comfortable working across our stack
and really want to be in a startup:
[http://www.ventureloop.com/firstroundcap/jobdetail.php?jobid...](http://www.ventureloop.com/firstroundcap/jobdetail.php?jobid=38828)
\- we're only looking for local people for these roles at this point.

We're also hiring front-end engineers who want to help build and test
experiments and are experienced in working with production-quality cross-
browser HTML/CSS and Javascript without frameworks. We'll consider remote and
telecommute for these positions.

We have fun problems at scale and we get instant feedback from our clients on
everything we put out.

Feel free to email me tjanofsky monetate com.

------
vitovito
BioWare Austin is still hiring web/PHP developers to help build the game/web
integration for Star Wars: The Old Republic MMO. You need to be in Austin, TX,
or willing to relocate yourself.

Imagine 1-2 million players feeding game events real-time into your web site
from day one. There won't be any "grow slowly, scale gracefully" here. We need
to be big out of the gate.

We've had something of a hard time finding people, so we're open to training
up junior people, too. Never touched Drupal but are handy with PHP? Please do
write.

The openings are here, under "Marketing:"
<http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/jobs/austin_jobs/>

They're contract jobs, so no relocation expenses are provided for, but they're
a year long, so you wouldn't have to look for something new right away. It'd
be 40 hours a week with potentially a lot of overtime (paid at time-and-a-
half).

If you apply, please also email me (vmiliano at that domain name) with your
resume so I can it in the hiring manager's hands.

~~~
silverlight
Wow, that would be an amazing job. If it were more solid than 1 year of
contract work, I might even be willing to relocate for it. What are the
chances a job like this turns into a permanent position, assuming I worked
hard and did a great job?

~~~
vitovito
40-60+ hour weeks for a year isn't solid? Even if you weren't brought on full-
time, all the Drupal shops in Austin can't fill their demand, so I don't think
you'd have a hard time finding a job afterward. We're not just one of the
biggest (and certainly the most dynamic) Drupal sites; we're a huge site,
period. You'd have a lot of really valuable experience.

The work is ongoing (it's an MMO, after all), and plenty of features are
scheduled for post-launch, but legally we can't even dangle a maybe-possible
carrot.

That said, I was brought on from a year design contract, and we have four
openings we're trying to fill.

------
tomh
Akaza Research LLC in Waltham, MA. We make open source software for clinical
research. Feel free to contact me with questions, but also be sure to apply
through the email at the bottom of the link:

[http://www.akazaresearch.com/about_akaza/positions/java_deve...](http://www.akazaresearch.com/about_akaza/positions/java_developer_clinical_informatics.html)

------
ComputerGuru
Amman, Jordan (Middle East)

Looking for .NET or C++ hackers, graphics designers, tech support, or web
designers (css, html).

Contact me: mqudsi@gmail.com or +962796178096

------
nethergoat
Redwood Shores, CA / San Francisco, CA

(relocation available)

EA2D is a new studio of EA created to bring big-title games to the web. Our
first game is still months from launch, so much of the work is greenfield
projects. We have ~25 people now, and are hiring aggressively.

We're an autonomous group, so we have free reign over our tools and processes.
This means we can go nuts with EC2, GitHub, Google Apps, continuous
deployment, whatever we want -- all the while enjoying big-company perks like
an on-site gym, food, Caltrain shuttle, and, of course, free games.

We're looking for extremely sharp engineers (Java, Flash, test, and
operations), artists, marketing, and more. Don't worry too much about the
exact job descriptions - if you're a badass developer, we'll find a place for
you.

Here's the full list: <http://www.ea2d.com/jobs/>

Contact me directly, mikeb@ea2d.com

------
bluelu
Esch-Sur-Alzette, Luxembourg, Europe.

We are searching at least 3 more developers in the fields of search &
automatic content/site extraction, crawling, duplicate content, news/spam
detection.

We do content fetching and aggregation (news,message boards, blogs, ...) for
market research institutes, media analytics companies, etc...

We are still relative small (mostly Harvard, ETH Zurich, and TU Munich
graduates), so you are still able to actively shape our company.

If you are from abroad, and want to experience a different culture for a few
months/years (some even stayed here their entire life ;)) in a small
french/german/english speaking country, why not join?

We can also offer internships for a few months (probably 6).

<http://blog.trendiction.com/tag/jobs>

Just drop me (thibaut) a mail (or call) if you are interested or need more
information!

------
terpua
Manila, Philippines

3 engineers: client, web and mobile

<http://insync.theresumator.com>

~~~
masterj
Will you consider people willing to relocate to the Philippines?

~~~
terpua
Absolutely!

------
unwiredben
Sunnyvale, CA

Palm, now a subsidiary of HP, is hiring about 70 positions in our engineering
group to work on the next versions of webOS and our future hardware.

<http://www.palm.com/us/company/careers.html>

------
toddml
New York, NY

bit.ly is hiring at all levels of the stack.

<http://bit.ly/jobs>

------
kevinpet
Palo Alto, CA <https://www.kaching.com/company/jobs>

We're building a platform to connect individual investors to professional
money managers (like a personalized mutual fund, without the massive fees).
We're very focused on high quality code, tests, continuous deployment and more
tests. We use JVM languages (Java, Scala, JRuby) and have a fantastic
platform.

Right now we're specifically looking for someone with a strong engineering
background to join the front end team. Check out our blog to get a feel for
the company. <http://eng.kaching.com/>

------
kloncks
As a student, I wish we had more "Who's looking for Interns" :)

~~~
paulgb
In my experience, if they're hiring full-times, they'll at least consider
hiring an intern if the right one comes along. Startups especially.

------
BenS
Palo Alto, CA

Pinterest is a social catalog. <http://www.pinterest.com/home>

We are hiring a front-end engineer to join our 3 person team. We are founded
by one ex-googler and one ex-vc.

ben (at) pinterest (dot) com

~~~
daniel_levine
I love this site and if people want invites ping me at daniel (dot) mark (dot)
levine (at) gmail (dot) com

------
daveungerer
Johannesburg, South Africa (Tele-commuting is fine if you're elsewhere in
South Africa / neighbouring countries)

Rails developer wanted. I've been on the lookout for a while, but finding one
around here is not the easiest. For that reason I'll also be happy to consider
you if you have a proven track record in a different technology and are eager
to get into Rails. Join me in bringing a fresh approach to a stale industry
(payroll). As employee #1, you'll have the option of equity. E-mail is in
profile. <http://www.simplepay.co.za>

------
twampss
Check out Startups Hiring: <http://www.startupshiring.com/>

~~~
agotterer
Thanks for posting a link. I just added a number of startups from this thread
to my company list and will continue to expand coverage.

------
davecardwell
Sheffield, UK - in office.

Localphone Ltd. - <http://www.localphone.com/>

We’re a VoIP and telephony start-up based in Sheffield, Yorkshire, UK.

Looking for a PHP developer and a mobile apps developer.

It really is a great place to work. Laid back and plenty of opportunities to
learn new stuff. Experiencing strong growth and lots of plans for new
products, hence expanding the development team.

<http://www.localphone.com/about/careers> for job descriptions, contact
details.

------
lancer383
Boston, MA (Somerville specifically) - sorry, no telecommuters.

Velir Studios (<http://www.velir.com>) Mainly a .NET shop, but we also do a
bit of Rails and PHP work.

We do lots of work for large non-profits — if you listen to NPR, you've heard
our clients sponsoring your favorite shows.

Positions we are currently looking to fill include Project Managers, Systems
Analysts, and Web Developers. Shoot an email to patrick at velir dot com or
jobs at velir dot com with a cover letter and your resumé. Thanks!

------
lanstein
Splunk, UI engineering, Python/JS. SF, two blocks from the Embarcadero in
SoMa. We're absolutely killing it. Profitable. Four kegs at work. No
telecommuting.

dlanstein splunk com.

------
omakase
BackType, San Francisco.

Small team, hard problems, massive opportunity.

<http://www.backtype.com/jobs> or email me mm at backtype dot com

------
biznickman
AllFacebook.com/SocialTimes.com - Looking for PHP&Python developers who can
build on Linux (also understanding of JQuery and other front-end javascript
packages). We have 3 or 4 active projects that are all being developed in
house but we're low on internal resources and need to hire developers! We'd be
especially happy with contract developers and have a pretty sizeable budget to
start immediately. If you're interested, email nick (at) socialtimes (dot)
com.

There is plenty of work to be done which includes scaling large scale data
tools, building service directories, and new consumer product ideas that we're
working on!

You can view the stats tools here:
<http://statistics.allfacebook.com/applications> and
<http://statistics.allfacebook.com/pages>

There are many more tools that we want to build, are currently building, and
existing ones we wish to expand. I'm based in SF but we also have offices in
NYC. Also fine with remote workers, although occasional meetings are valuable!

------
lemgruberp01
New York, NY

NEWCO is a super-early stage startup that needs UI direction. Think
recommendation engine meets database with a focus on finding new “media
products”. You will drive the look, feel, and flow of the application from
start to finish, working hand in hand with the Senior Product Manager and the
CTO.

We expect you to build quickly, fail often, and take risks. Our team embraces
lean startup methodology and data driven design. We also practice tons of
customer development. Insert other startup buzzwords here.

We’re looking for a UX Designer with demonstrable experience developing high-
performance dynamic user interfaces for consumer-facing web sites.

Requirements: • Create low-fi mockups • Turn low-fi mockups into hi-fi
sketches and prototypes very quickly • Design and slice efficient, sprite-able
CSS (we support the IE Death March) • Understand AJAX, JQuery, and page flow •
Usability test customers, test designs, and iterate based on a combination of
both.

This project is awesome. Your friends will use it (we hope)!

Contact: plemgruber@gmail.com

------
stringbot
Chicago, IL San Francisco, CA

Centro LLC (<http://centro.net>) is looking for Ruby and JavaScript experts,
product development folks and testers.

We are building a SproutCore-in-the-front/Ruby-in-the-back web application for
streamlining digital media placement on both the agency and publisher side. To
see a cheesy product demo with sexy voiceover, please visit
<http://transis.com>.

We have a small team of developers working out of Chicago and we're looking to
expand into the Bay Area as well. We are a very fun company to work for, and
were listed by Crain's as one of the best places to work in Chicago.

We hire people with demonstrated zeal for writing excellent code. If you've
got something awesome up on GitHub we'd love to have a look. Please check out
our careers page at <http://www.centro.net/careers/were-hiring> and drop us a
line.

------
dnaquin
we're always hiring. lots of projects lots of impact. shipping code to a half
billion people on your first week.

<http://www.facebook.com/careers/>

------
billclerico
WePay is hiring: PHP Engineers, Designers & Sales People

Palo Alto, CA

<http://www.wepay.com/jobs>

------
lockwood
Boston, MA

My company is always looking for talented devs. We work primarily on mobile
heath (sms, android, j2me) apps and server backends (mostly python/django) in
the developing world. Small startup environment, international travel
opportunities.

<http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/>

------
wrs
Seattle WA & San Francisco CA

Informed Biometry is a recently-formed, well-funded, stealth-mode consumer web
startup, looking for developers and designers. Ground-floor opportunity for
smart generalists!

Check out <http://jobs.infbio.com/> and email me (walter@infbio.com) if you're
interested.

------
Rampidbyter
Blue Ash, OH <http://www.epsilon.com/>

Looking for several senior .Net developers for several large projects. So far
we've had "senior" devs who can't code, or pass background checks. Don't apply
if you don't know what a collection object is or have a criminal background.

------
h3h
Causes - <http://exchange.causes.com/jobs/> \- San Francisco (on-site only)

Hiring generalist engineers to work with Ruby/Rails and build something that
makes a tangible difference in the lives of the less fortunate.

------
yish
Groupon is hiring in our new Palo Alto offices.

Some listed below, but if you want to solve big problems (performance,
scalability, personalization, etc), we have an abundance of great
opportunities.

<http://www.groupon.com/jobs>

------
Wump
San Francisco Bay Area

iTeleport (<http://www.iteleportmobile.com/about-us>)

We're building a remote access platform that will enable users to get access
to all of the digital stuff they store on their personal computers (their
desktop, music, photos, videos, files) from any device.

Check out <http://www.iteleportmobile.com/jobs> for some projects we've been
working on lately.

We're currently profitable and growing. We offer a competitive salary,
significant equity and full health benefits.

Send us an email at work@iteleportmobile.com with your resume and a few words
on why you think you'd be a great fit here!

------
GBKS
New York and Stockholm

<http://f-i.com/fi/careers>

We're looking for interactive developers, UX people and producers. We do a mix
of projects from portal sites like ea.com, atari.com, mobile and tablet apps
and more.

------
kelnos
Santa Clara, CA

Kno, Inc. -- <http://kno.com/company-jobs.html>

We're a VC-funded startup working to change education as you know it,
centralizing students' textbooks, notes, research, and any kind of course
material you can imagine on a two-screen wifi-connected mobile device.

The jobs list on the website is somewhat incomplete since it's a bit fluid. If
you know C or Javascript really well (or both), and like working on HTML5/JS
applications or middle-layer technologies (WebKit, Gtk, X11, window managers,
multi-touch gesture recognition, etc.), drop me an email with your resume at
brian at kno dot com.

------
joshu
I will be soon. Mountain View, CA. Plain old web development, python
preferred.

------
shedd
Dublin, Ireland (fulltime, onsite)

We're hiring Rails hackers to join our team. We're a startup team from the US
that is working within Paddy Power, an Irish bookmaker. So, you get the pluses
and fun of the startup life with the benefits of a 1.3B Euro (and really
awesome) company - i.e. no eating ramen noodles unless you want to.

If you're a Rails developer and you're in Ireland, give me a shout to learn
more. Email in my HN profile.

[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA2/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=PAD...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA2/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=PADDYPOWER&cws=1&rid=4592)

------
nolanbrown23
San Francisco, CA

My team at Millennial Media is looking to hire a few people over the next few
months. We're looking for:

iPhone/Mobile Developer - Objective-C and/or Java (Android experience if you
just know Java)

Web designer - HTML5, JS, CSS3, Photoshop

You can check us out at <http://millennialmedia.com> or read about us in
yesterday's TC article <http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/28/millennial-media-
ipo-2011/>.

If you're interested, you can send me an email at nolan [a t]
millennialmedia.com.

------
brown9-2
Santa Barbara, CA

San Francisco, CA

Hoboken, NJ

Outside the US: Dresden, Bangalore, Dublin and UK (sales)

Citrix Online has several engineering positions open: Java engineers (web,
backend, messaging), C++, Oracle administrators, network operations, user
experience designers, etc. From the intern-level up through
director/management-level.

The company is growing like crazy and doing fantastic financially (just
announced higher than expected earnings yesterday).

You can apply at <http://www.citrixonline.com/careers.tmpl> (or send me an
email to be able to put me down as a referral)

------
nathansmith22
New York, NY

Quirky.com

Quirky is a social product development company. We harness the ideas of our
community to create great consumer products.

For an example of one of our community created gadgets, check out the Pivot
Power: [http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/29/community-developed-
pivot...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/29/community-developed-pivot-power-
strip-now-available-to-order/)

We are looking for a rails developer to join our small team. Want to work at a
place where the business model is a little more solid than "code and hope"?
Email us at techjobs at quirky dot com.

------
pcampbell
CareerElement.com is hosting a Tech Startup Career Fair at the Stanford Park
Hotel in Menlo Park, CA, on August 17th.

You are all invited!

In addition to the companies listed on our registration page, the following
companies will also be attending: Ning, Scribd, PlayHaven, and many more!

Here is the registration page for job seekers and startups:
www.careerelement.com/jobfair

Also, for any startup company that registers by this Saturday we will waive
the registration fee if you write in that you heard about us on Hacker News!

We are also going to be launching some very exciting things very soon... so
keep an eye on us!!

------
arupchak
Seattle, WA

Amazon.com - Looking for Support/Systems engineers for our Merchants Platform.

For Support/Systems engineers, we are looking for self-starters who love
taking things apart, figuring out how they work, and putting them back
together with improvements. We are primarily interested in entry-level
engineers that are comfortable in a Linux environment and can script in one or
more languages (preferably shell or ruby scripting). For more details on the
job, please contact me directly.

------
markerdmann
CrowdFlower in San Francisco, CA (Mission district)

<http://crowdflower.com/about/jobs#backend_engineer>

------
rdoherty
Mountain View, Auckland, Beijing, Copenhagen, Paris, Tokyo, Toronto

Mozilla is hiring!

<http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

HQ in downtown Mountain View, CA, but we have offices in Toronto, New Zealand,
Paris, Tokyo and Beijing. Great benefits, extremely challenging projects
(scaling web services to 400+ million users, optimizing our JS engine, making
Firefox mobile fast on phones).

------
jreposa
Brooklyn, NY (DUMBO) - no telecommuting available

Technologists wanted. Web/Mobile engineers needed to help build out future
properties. iPhone, Android knowledge is a big plus, as is optimization
skills. (aka Page Speed nerds) Technologies include jQuery, HTML 5, CakePHP,
Rails 3.

<http://www.ad60.com/jobs/>

Mid to senior level is ideal, but the right entry level person will be
considered. There's always more to learn.

------
prakash
Portland, OR. Senior Java Developer @Cedexis -- <http://www.cedexis.com/>

Skills: Substantial hands-on experience in Java/SQL web application
development on Linux and a solid understanding of modern frameworks (Spring,
Hibernate, etc.) & Previous experience in internet infrastructure and high
volume timeseries data processing is highly desirable

------
arvinds
San Francisco, CA

MyLikes (<http://mylikes.com/about/jobs>) Email: jobs@mylikes.com

We are attempting to shake up online advertising by enabling small publishers
market to their audiences in their own voice. We use technology heavily to
solve problems which on the surface seems simple and have had a lot of success
in the marketplace because of this.

------
zbrock
San Francisco, CA Square We're making it easy for anyone to accept card
payments anywhere. We're backed by a pretty ridiculous group of angels
(<http://twitter.com/Square/angels/members>) and Khosla Ventures. Check out
<http://squareup.com/jobs>

------
joshu
Also, Canvas Networks (moot from 4chan's startup) is hiring in NYC.
<http://canv.as/jobs>

------
tjarratt
Downtown San Francisco, CA

Credit Karma is a venture-backed startup in the financial services industry.
We are committed to providing free credit scores and are very pro-consumer.

We're mostly looking for saavy operations, UX / Design, product development,
and customer service folks, although there is occasional overlap between some
roles.

Here's a full list of jobs: www.creditkarma.com/about/careers

careers@creditkarma.com

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA

Blurb is hiring!

Want to work in a great environment with great people making a great product?
We're a print-on-demand publisher with an emphasis on high-quality products
and great user experiences. We're profitable and growing.

We are a Rails shop (with some Java bits) and need front end and back end
developers.

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
goldiec
Los Angeles, CA We are looking for a front-end developer.
<http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/q4Q0uQ/> Work with great people
on an exciting and challenging product! Local applicants only as this will
likely be a contract to perm position

------
gsiener
Zach Klein started a jobs list here: <http://jobs.zachklein.com/>

------
darose
Demdex is a fun, exciting venture-backed start-up in the Internet advertising
industry, based in NYC. We're hiring for a number of roles, but most notably
back-end Java engineers (preferably with some Hadoop experience).

<http://www.demdex.com/Demdex_careers.html>

------
scottm01
Manhattan, NY

Nature Publishing Group is hiring a junior/intermediate sysadmin to join a
small team supporting nature.com. Must have experience with a public facing,
revenue producing complex web site. Small friendly team, lots of latitude to
play with new technologies and architect the future of NPG web infrastructure.

Contact me for details.

------
suhail
Mixpanel (San Francisco, CA)

<http://mixpanel.com/jobs> (email us info at jobs@mixpanel.com)

Real-time Analytics (large scale data problem solving). Recently did over a
billion actions a month from real people and angel backed.

If you're awesome at Python / Javascript / MySQL you should email us.

------
danek
New York City <http://www.zocdoc.com/careers>

We are like open table, but for doctors. Need to see a doctor in NY, SF, DC,
or Chicago? Find your appointment on ZocDoc and save yourself a 3 week wait.

We're looking for super-smart engineers that can get stuff done.

~~~
gsiener
Is there any way to get in touch with you?

------
ecaron
If I could make one point to everyone related to hiring, make sure that all
the jobs you talk about are on your company's website and are in a search-
engine-friendly format.

I hear that whenever Eric Schmidt sees a job posting that's buried behind a
login form or within a PDF/DOC, he kills a puppy...

------
scottallison
UK: Teamly is looking for a lead ruby developer to take our productivity and
people management tool from beta to live commercial product.
<http://blog.teamly.com/jobs-and-careers-at-teamly>

------
codevandal
Chief Architect Inc., Coeur d'Alene Idaho. Always looking for good C++
programmers to work on our 3D Home Design / CAD software.
<http://www.chiefarchitect.com/company/employment.html>

------
catshirt
in NYC (with remote possibilities)

<http://getglue.com>

is looking for a java engineer (<http://bit.ly/ctyPA2>) as well as a sysadmin
(<http://bit.ly/c5XJsC>)

------
wwkeyboard
Rackspace is looking for developers(mostly Ruby, Python, and Java). We have
several locations, but most of the development is in San Antonio, TX and
Blacksburg, VA - <http://www.rackertalent.com/> .

~~~
davidkellis
Would you mind if I talk with you over e-mail? I've been applying to Rackspace
(San Antonio) but I'm having trouble catching anyone's eye. How'd you do it?

I don't see an e-mail address in your profile, but if you don't mind talking
with me, my e-mail address is davidkellis@gmail.com.

Thanks,

David

------
abstractbill
Justin.tv, San Francisco.

<http://www.justin.tv/jobs>

------
kiddo
New York, NY

SpaFinder.com

We're hiring a software developer. We work mostly in Java. We're also looking
for a QA Engineer.

------
jobenjo
San Francisco, CA

Fluther.com is looking for an new designer and a server engineer.

We're in the mission, and we love darts.

jobs@fluther.com

------
ericestabrooks
Cloudera is hiring AND they have a great post of how to get hired there,
[http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/07/how-to-get-a-job-at-
clo...](http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/07/how-to-get-a-job-at-cloudera/) .

------
ampledata
What a coincidence, earlier this month I compiled a list of companies in San
Francisco that are hiring: <http://gregalbrecht.com/2010/07/16/soma-jobs/>

------
brianr
Lolapps is hiring engineers! If you like or want to learn python or
actionscript, we should talk. Check us out: <http://www.lolapps.com> .

We're based in SF and will happily help you relocate.

------
mtw
Montreal, Canada:

iReel.com : social media marketer, web and facebook dev

recoset.com: developer for recommendation engines

webdweller: rails,jquery,facebook

stresslimit: UI specialist

MConcierge: .NET dev

more here <http://techentreprise.com/Montreal/jobs>

------
nextbee
Telecommute We are looking for an online marketer. Typical tasks will focus on
writing web site content/landing page optimization, business proposals,
blogging, and SEO/SEM work. My contact info is in my profile.

------
bbwharris
Austin, TX

Involver <http://involver.com>

Based in San Francisco, but has a new Austin office. They want RoR devs. Im
just a dev myself, but I want to help build an awesome work atmosphere.

------
khangtoh
Pittsburgh, PA

What we do? Social Mobile Gaming

Profitable? Yes!

Looking for:

1) Web engineer - Ruby, Rails, NodeJS, jQuery

2) iPhone/Mobile Developer - Objective-C, OpenGL ES, Unity3D

Apply Where? <http://leftrightstudios.theresumator.com>

------
haseman
doubleTwist is hirinig. <http://www.doubletwist.com/dt/Home/Jobs.dt>

It's not listed but we're looking for Mobile folks too. (Android experience is
a plus)

SF or NYC

------
heliodor
New York

Xtify, Inc.

Java software developer

We provide a location-based (as well as regular) push messaging platform for
Android, iPhone, and BlackBerry. Check out <http://www.xtify.com/jobs>.

------
byrneseyeview
New York, NY. Freelance gig; 20 hrs / week for one month. I need someone who
has done something in HTML5. Working on a very cool media project.

(If you're a friend-of-a-friend in the NYYC scene, that's ideal.)

------
rajatrocks
San Jose, CA

Bunchball (game mechanics, gamification) is hiring a Deployment Engineer and a
Program/Interaction Designer

<http://www.bunchball.com/careers/>

------
eekfuh
Salt Lake City, Utah

Network Security startup with 31m of funding, just closed a 15m round this
month.

Looking for linux geeks. Types of jobs open: System Developers Kernel
Developers Web Interface Developers

Email me for more info.

~~~
matrix
I don't see an email link your profile. I'm in Utah myself, might be tempted
for the right kind of gig.

------
acgourley
Loopt is expanding in almost all areas. <http://about.loopt.com/jobs/>

Feel free to contact me directly if you want to discuss candidly.

~~~
dottertrotter
Do you have an email address I could contact you at?

My is bradleyt (dot) marsh (at) gmail

Thanks,

Brad

~~~
acgourley
It's in my profile if anyone else is curious, but I'll email you directly.

~~~
briancooley
Just a heads up, if you don't put it in the about section of your profile,
users won't be able to see your email.

The email field on your profile is only visible to you.

~~~
acgourley
Wow thanks for the heads up, I think I've left a lot of "my contact email is
in my profile" comments in the past o.O

------
billpaetzke
Leads360

* looking for developers who know C# and SQL Server

* El Segundo, CA (one mile south of LAX airport)

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/Jobs/7705>

------
schnaars
Socialtext needs sales people (am I the only one on HN?) in NYC and Palo Alto.

Need to be a hunter. Looking for great people that have a track record of
crushing their numbers.

Contact info in profile.

------
thinkcomp
Palo Alto, CA

Think is hiring LAMP and JavaScript developers to work on FaceCash, a mobile
payment system. <http://www.facecash.com>

------
endtime
New York, NY

Track.com is looking for a Django dev, mostly front-end work but knowing a bit
of everything is always valuable on a small team. Contact rich@ for details.

------
msencenb
Palo Alto, CA

AdsReloaded.com LLC

Looking for a non-technical employee (possibly co-founder) with experience in
sales, marketing, social media, and promotions.

------
sanj
Newton, MA

We're continuing to change the face of the (fabulously profitable) travel
industry at TripAdvisor. My team's leading the charge.

~~~
ynniv
Newton isn't Kendall Square, but TripAdvisor is an engineering oriented
company. You might feel left out without a Kinesis keyboard.

------
simonk
Vancouver, BC

Looking for a Python/Django developer to come work at Rhino Accounting. Email
simon@rhinocloud.com please mention HN.

------
maaaaat
NetApp is hiring: <http://www.netapp.com/us/careers/>

------
kylef14
Austin, TX

ServiceMesh is hiring Java and Flex Developers

<http://www.servicemesh.com>

------
petersauer
Plancast - San Francisco, CA

<http://plancast.com/jobs>

------
weddingful
Technical Lead for Web 2.0 Start-up in Vancouver

Passionate about fast-paced web 2.0 technology?! Want to be a part of the
founding team of a promising funded start-up? If you’re a self-motivated,
entrepreneurial web developer then keep reading!

We are the up and coming Web 2.0 startup in Vancouver, having raised funding
from prominent angels a few months ago and now moving across North-America
quickly. We are the winner of LaunchPartyHQ's LPV8 People's Choice Award and
Top 3 Businesses of last year's Fusion Forum. Our team is expanding rapidly
and we are looking for winners to join our team.

We are looking for a technical entrepreneurial-minded leader, with strong
development (PHP Framework) skills, to help us optimize and grow our business.
You should love to write code, and solve problems but if you also have an eye
for user experience, SEO optimization and A/B testing - all the better. This
is a hands on, collaborative role, and you will be a part of a winning team
creating an exciting new application that will change the world - the wedding
world at the very least!

You will join us in the exciting Yaletown new office. A laid-back, fun working
environment with tons of learning opportunities. Recent graduates with a
strong web 2.0 portfolio are encouraged to apply!

Your experience & skills:

• A degree or diploma in Computer Science or related field

• 3+ years of web application development experience with PHP Framework

• Solid SQL knowledge and experience building scalable database driven web
sites

• Experience using open source software and services

• Knowledge of JavaScript and AJAX required

• Familiarity with SEO, landing page optimization, A/B Testing, web analytics
required

Who you are:

• Passionate about web technologies, usability, and agile development

• Motivated self starter / entrepreneurial spirit / excellent communicator

• Business-sense / solutions-focused / loves learning

• Flexible and able to work in a start-up environment

• You will be working closely with the CEO and will be managing a development
team until launch (Until July), so people skills are good ☺

What we need from you:

• Architect, implement (code), and maintain our online platform

• Provide overall technical guidance, ideas, and leadership

• Use your tech savviness to solve business problems and create cost-efficient
business opportunities

• Troubleshoot user issues and improve user experience as quickly as possible

Why Join Us?

• Great opportunity to get in on the ground level of a promising company, lead
technology development, and use your skills to make a mark!

We Want to Hear From You!

Please direct all inquiries and resumes to angel.pui@weddingful.com. Please
include links to previous projects.

~~~
apalmblad
Despite Angel copying and pasting her job description, I can vouch for her.
Weddingful's a neat company, and has a lot of the right ingredients in place.

We share an office, and a great, active investor. If you're at all interested
in working in Vancouver, British Columbia, and don't mind a startup with a bit
of the leg work done, it's an interesting position.

